# small/portable shop LED light ... turbo modded



## wquiles (Nov 14, 2009)

link to post ...


Now I have a small, easy to move light to the "right" spot 

Will


----------



## wquiles (Nov 29, 2009)

I built a second one (link above updated with new pictures), this one instead of being a wide angle, sports an aspheric lens - the new one allows much better view "inside" stuff. They are both very useful 

Will


----------



## darkzero (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice work Will, looks very useful. :twothumbs


So when you going to mod this one? 









I just noticed it when looking at your BXA holder thread. I have the same one (the head anyway, it looks like) that I've been using for my 8x14. I bought it with the intent to mod it to LED but I'm afraid it won't perform as well as the stock halogen so I've been hesitant. I'm surprised how long it has been lasting as I use it all the time & even forget to turn it off sometimes. Although it's a cheap knock of of the real ones that are $$$ I really like it & the fact it's claimed to be "sealed" on the front. 

Only thing that sucked was the magnetic base it came with which doesn't support the weight of the light. I replaced the magnet with a large 4" from mcmaster. When doing so I remember it having a 24v transformer inside so I was thinking to hardwire it to the 1236 but I may just get the version with the baffle in it.


----------



## wquiles (Nov 30, 2009)

When you get your PM1236, do NOT attempt to wire anything to the 24V bus (actually 28-29 volts on my machine, so the bulb was overdriven and shortlived!). There is barely enough current there for the built-in lamp that comes with the lathe, which is why I decided to wire my 4x LED light directly from 120AC using a transformer/regulator.

And yes, that will be the next shop light to be modified. It gets "way" too hot with the incandescent bulb, so I need to install some LED's in there. I have a couple of ideas, including a triple LED conversion with a shallow reflector but I have had no time to work out the details as it will also need a 120V transformer, regulator, etc...

In the movie Dune, "spice" was the most precious substance in the universe. For me, time is the most precious "thing" - I don't seem to ever have enough time for all of the projects/ideas I want to get done


----------



## KC2IXE (Nov 30, 2009)

wquiles said:


> ...snip... For me, time is the most precious "thing" - I don't seem to ever have enough time for all of the projects/ideas I want to get done



"Ask me for anything... Anything but time" - Napolean


----------

